# مشروعى.. مبنى ادارى



## الصبا (26 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذه المرة رفعت الصور على موقع اخر ويارب توصل لكم:85: وتناقشونى فيها
مع ملاحظة ان وقت المشروع وقت قصير جدااااا:19:
كل عام وانتم بخير ،،،































الدور تحت الارضي










الدور الثالث





الدور الخامس​ 

the project​ 
4.jpg - 2.07MB


----------



## محرك العمارة (27 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

ستكون أجمل لو تخليت عن القطعة التي فوق المبنى ، لا أدري ما الهدف منها ، هل هدف جمالي فقط أم ماذا ، ، أرجو أن يتسع صدرك لنقدي ، ثم نحن في مبنى إداري ، و نسبة استهلاك الطاقة قليل ، و الحمامات الشمسية مفروض أن تكون فوق المبنى حتى لا تتعرض للكسر ، " اظن أن هنالك نوافذ تطل على الحمامات الشمسية" وأيضا لو كانت فوق المنشأة فإنها ستعمل بصورة أفضل طوال وقت ظهور الشمس ، استغلال أفضل للطاقة ، ثم شيء آخر ، ألاحظ أن المساقط في البروجيكت تختلف عن الصور الأخرى ، خاصة لتلك القطعة المائلة، رمضان كريم صديق صبا ، و كل عام و أنت بخير ، بالتوفيق


----------



## محرك العمارة (27 سبتمبر 2008)

يظل رأي لي صديق صبا ، و يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مشروعك جميل يا الصبا ،، فيه فكرة حتى لو كانت معقده ، الا انها يدل على حس معماري رهيف ، ندعو الله لك بالتوفيق.

قمت بتعديل المشاركة حتى تكون متاحة للجميع ، مع الاعتذار.

آمل من الجميع التعليق على هذا المشروع. كما أشكر المصمم على اتاحته لنا بهذه المشاركة للإطلاع على مثل المشاريع الابتكارية.


----------



## أنا معماري (27 سبتمبر 2008)

اشارك الاخ محرك العمارة الرأي بالنسبة للكتلة الخرسانة و ذالك انطبع من الوهلة الاولي
انا عارف انك ترغب بكتل تمميز المشروع
يمكن لو استخدمتها لغرض انشاِءي كنت تزيد المبني جمالا
او لو كانت كتلة زجاج و اعرض لالتحمت كتل المبني ال solid مع الكتلة الماءلة الزجاج الvoid
كذالك المنحني في الدور الاول امام وحدات الطاقة الشمسية - فانت تستخدم منحنيات تخالف طبيعة شكت المبني الءيسي -افضل لو عملتها واجهه مشطوفة زجاج.
اما بالنسبة لوحدات الطاقة الشمسية فلا احبذ فكرة القطع وانما من الأحسن ان تكون strip واحد بواجهه ماءلة

علي العموم مشروع مميز ينقصة ال void (الزجاج) و التلحم الكتلي الوظيفي

 بالله التوفيق.


----------



## الصبا (27 سبتمبر 2008)

محرك العمارة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ستكون أجمل لو تخليت عن القطعة التي فوق المبنى ، لا أدري ما الهدف منها ، هل هدف جمالي فقط أم ماذا ، ، أرجو أن يتسع صدرك لنقدي ، ثم نحن في مبنى إداري ، و نسبة استهلاك الطاقة قليل ، و الحمامات الشمسية مفروض أن تكون فوق المبنى حتى لا تتعرض للكسر ، " اظن أن هنالك نوافذ تطل على الحمامات الشمسية" وأيضا لو كانت فوق المنشأة فإنها ستعمل بصورة أفضل طوال وقت ظهور الشمس ، استغلال أفضل للطاقة ، ثم شيء آخر ، ألاحظ أن المساقط في البروجيكت تختلف عن الصور الأخرى ، خاصة لتلك القطعة المائلة، رمضان كريم صديق صبا ، و كل عام و أنت بخير ، بالتوفيق



اولا :اشكرك على مرورك واشكر نقدك البناء
ثانيا: دعنى اوضح لك الغرض من القاطوع الخرسانى انه بغرض تاكيد المدخل من الناحيتين فكما ترى فى المسقط الافقى يوجد مدخل رئيسى ومن الناحية الاخرى مدخل للموظفين لذلك وضعته وفى نفس الوقت له شكل جمالى 
ثالثا : بالنسبة للخلايا الشمسية sun cells فهى موضوعة لتقليل استهلاك الكهرباء داخل المبنى
فهو مبنى ادارى يعمل طوال فترة النهار مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار ان سقف هذا الجزء من المبنى المطل على الخلايا الشمسية هو سقف زجاجى للاستفادة منها على اكمل وجه
اما عن أختلاف الصور فى المشروع النهائى عنها فى باقى الصور وذلك لأن وقت المشروع كان قصير جدا وكان لابد ان اقدم فكرتى بسرعة بدون ان أخذ وقت ثم بعد ذلك سلمت الصور بمفردها لانها افضل من مما قدمت فى المشروع النهائى

اتمنى ان اكون قد اوضحت لك بعض النقاط
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## الصبا (27 سبتمبر 2008)

فيصل الشريف قال:


> مشروعك جميل يا الصبا ،، فيه فكرة حتى لو كانت معقده ، الا انها يدل على حس معماري رهيف ، ندعو الله لك بالتوفيق.
> 
> قمت بتعديل المشاركة حتى تكون متاحة للجميع ، مع الاعتذار.
> 
> آمل من الجميع التعليق على هذا المشروع. كما أشكر المصمم على اتاحته لنا بهذه المشاركة للإطلاع على مثل المشاريع الابتكارية.




اشكرك اخ فيصل على مساعدتك لى جدا وادعوا الله ان تكون دائما فى عون الناس
ولكن اعارضك فى انها فكرة معقدة انها فكرة بسيطة جدا فى رأى 
لكن مع ذلك اختلاف الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية


----------



## الصبا (27 سبتمبر 2008)

محمد احمد شعير قال:


> اشارك الاخ محرك العمارة الرأي بالنسبة للكتلة الخرسانة و ذالك انطبع من الوهلة الاولي
> انا عارف انك ترغب بكتل تمميز المشروع
> يمكن لو استخدمتها لغرض انشاِءي كنت تزيد المبني جمالا
> او لو كانت كتلة زجاج و اعرض لالتحمت كتل المبني ال solid مع الكتلة الماءلة الزجاج الvoid
> ...



شكرا على مرورك مهندس محمد 
اما بالنسبة لكتلة المبنى المائلة وذلك لانى فرغت فى المبنى لعمل green architecture لترطيب اجزاء المبنى كله
ووحدات الطاقة الشمسية فانا لم اعرف انه يوجد منها stripe واحد فعندما كنت ابحث عنها لم اجد sheetكامل اذا كان لديك صور له يمكنك اضافتها لمشاهدتها
وشكرا


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (28 سبتمبر 2008)

صبا مشروعك بجنن
نشالله نحو الافضل على طول


----------



## وائل ايراجون (28 سبتمبر 2008)

فى اى سنه انتى اخت صبا ....


----------



## الجرح العراقي (28 سبتمبر 2008)

الصبا مشروع جميل جدا
و فكره جدا جميلة
الى الامام انشاء الله

اخوكم
الجرح العراقي


----------



## الصبا (3 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكر مرور المهندسة دنيا والمهندس وائل ايراجون والجرح العراقى علي تعليقكم
وانا فى البكاليريوس هذه السنه بأذن الله تعالى
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## المجروحة (3 أكتوبر 2008)

أعجبتني الكتلة ككل
ولكن بالنسبة للقاطوع فعلا لو كان زجاجي لكان اجمل أو لو كان عبارة عن steel مطعم بالزجاج 
ولكن مجهود رائع بصراحة وجميل
يعطيكي العافية أختي


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور ويعطيك العافية موفق بأذن الله


----------



## الصبا (3 أكتوبر 2008)

المجروحة قال:


> أعجبتني الكتلة ككل
> ولكن بالنسبة للقاطوع فعلا لو كان زجاجي لكان اجمل أو لو كان عبارة عن steel مطعم بالزجاج
> ولكن مجهود رائع بصراحة وجميل
> يعطيكي العافية أختي



اشكرك المجروحة على المرور واعتقد انها فكرة جميلة جدا فعلا انه لو كان steel مطعم بالزجاج
كما اشكر المهندس جمال ايضا على المرور


----------



## turky5600 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية مشروع جميل


----------



## miro1_6 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

فكرة المشروع جميلة جدا ومبتكرة
البلانات مش واضحة شوية بس علشان قلتى انها كانت بسرعة علشان التسليم نعديها

بجد ماشاء الله عليكى
بس اعلق على المدخل
انتى صديتى المدخل بكتلة السلم وده عيب كبير فى المدخل
المفروض يطل على لوبى توزيع حركة
لو كان نزل تحت شوية كان حيبقى افضل


----------



## الصبا (4 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكر الجميع على تعليقاتكم البناءة 
واخص بالشكر المهندسة ميرو على رأيها وسوف أخذ به
ان شاء الله فى انشائى المبنى


----------



## الصبا (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*old idea*

هذه كانت احد الكتل المقترحة لهذا المشروع :63: 
اضغط على الرابط التالى 
[URL=http://www.zshare.net/download/20151863f23c4d10/]final.rar - 4.96MB[/URL]​


----------



## م محمد عبده (7 أكتوبر 2008)

في الواقع لا استطيع ان اقيم أو أنقد المشروع ... ما زلت ادرس 
. لكن على حد معلوماتي فالمشروع أعجبني جدا عدا الكتلة الخرسانية 
ولا أجد منها فائدة ... لا جمالية ولا كما ذكرت م: صبا ... لتحديد مداخل المبنى !!!!


----------



## فرسان الهندسة (7 أكتوبر 2008)

فرسان الهندسة
مشروع لبأس به ولكن الكتلة صامته اي يوجد نقص في الشفافية والانفتاح
وفقك الله


----------



## الصبا (9 أكتوبر 2008)

م محمد عبده قال:


> في الواقع لا استطيع ان اقيم أو أنقد المشروع ... ما زلت ادرس
> . لكن على حد معلوماتي فالمشروع أعجبني جدا عدا الكتلة الخرسانية
> ولا أجد منها فائدة ... لا جمالية ولا كما ذكرت م: صبا ... لتحديد مداخل المبنى !!!!



شكرا على تعليقك واحترم رأيك فى المشروع


----------



## الصبا (9 أكتوبر 2008)

فرسان الهندسة قال:


> فرسان الهندسة
> مشروع لبأس به ولكن الكتلة صامته اي يوجد نقص في الشفافية والانفتاح
> وفقك الله



اشكرك ايضا فرسان الهندسة على التعليق 
ولكن ممكن توضحى معنى النقص فى الشفافية والانفتاح
وما وجهة نظرك فى ان الكتله صامته؟


----------



## اميره طارق (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد ديزاين تحفة وربنا يوفقك


----------



## اميره طارق (10 أكتوبر 2008)

هو مشروع فيه فكرة بس كويس جدا


----------



## سـليمان (10 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك الف عأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأفيه


----------



## الصبا (10 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكر المهندسة اميرة والمهندس سليمان على التعليق
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## سوداني (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا للمهندسة صبا على هذا المشروع الجميل ..... وارى ان وجهات النظر وان تباينت لا ينفي جمال الفكرة وابتكاريتها ...وعموما لا يوجد عمل كامل ..فمهما فعلنا سنظل نقترح الاضافات ولو كان كذا لكان كذا ...وهذه هي جمالية العمارة .... ان لا حد قاطع فيها وانها تتقبل الجميع ..

ما ذكره الاخ فرسان الهندسة يا اختي صبا ... هي العلاقة بين ( الفراغ والمصمت ) في معالجة كتلة المشروع ...

الفراغ والمصمت احدى الموضوعات الاساسية في نظرات العمارة والفن عموماً .... تتلخص حول ان لكل مشروع روحه الخاصة وطبيعتها التي تفرض تغلب احدى الجانبين عن الاخرى .... 

فمثلا في مشروع مبنى ادارى ...وانطلاقا من قناعات الشفافية في الادارة ، ومصداقية المعلومات المتاحة للزبائن ، المصداقية في التعامل بين الموظفين واداراتهم ..... نجد ان اغلب النظريات الادارية تتجه نحو الشفافية والمصداقية والوضوح ..... وعليه فان المبنى ...يعكس هذه التوجهات في تصميمه من خلال سيادة الاجزاء الشفافة اكثر ( الزجاج والفتحات ) اكثر من الكتلة الصماء ( الحوائط والخرسانة ) ....مما يعطي احساس الشفافية للمشروع ....

وهذه حاجة فطرية فكثيرا ما نجد المشاريع الثقافية ارتبطت بالواجهات الزجاجية فمثلاُ معالجة واجهات ( مكتبة الاسكندرية ) كاملة بالزجاج الشفاف تعبيرا عن روح العلم ونوره الشفيف الغامر فضاء الفراغ ...

كما توجد مباني تغلب عليها صفة ( المصمت ) ، مثل السجون ، مراكز الابحاث الدقيقة ....الخ 

واخرى تتعادل فيها الفراغ والمصمت مثل المدارس والمستشفيات ؟؟؟؟

عموما هذه نواحي تنظيرية رمزية وليت قواعد قاطعة .... بل مباديء تسمح بنقد الفن برؤية اوسع 

تقبلوا فائق مودتي وتقديري والسلام عليكم


----------



## الصبا (19 أكتوبر 2008)

سوداني قال:


> شكرا للمهندسة صبا على هذا المشروع الجميل ..... وارى ان وجهات النظر وان تباينت لا ينفي جمال الفكرة وابتكاريتها ...وعموما لا يوجد عمل كامل ..فمهما فعلنا سنظل نقترح الاضافات ولو كان كذا لكان كذا ...وهذه هي جمالية العمارة .... ان لا حد قاطع فيها وانها تتقبل الجميع ..
> 
> ما ذكره الاخ فرسان الهندسة يا اختي صبا ... هي العلاقة بين ( الفراغ والمصمت ) في معالجة كتلة المشروع ...
> 
> ...




مشكور جدا على توضيح رأيك ورأى المهندسة 
وأرى انها وجهة نظر مسلم بها ولكنى قد اوضحت من قبل اننى فرغت فى المبنى بتفريغات متباينه وادخلت نظام الgreen arch لمعالجة الآجزاء المصمته كما ذكرتم 
واريد ان اوضح نقطة انى بسبب تسليم المشروع بسرعة فلم اجيد الماكس جيدا وان ابين الزجاج من جميع اركان المبنى باكمله لذلك فقد اظهرت ان المبنى من واجهته الخلفيه مصمت نهائيا كالسجن ولكنه عكس ذلك طبعا
وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## heshoo2010 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

جميل والى الامام


----------



## Alinajeeb (17 ديسمبر 2008)

مشروع جميل صبا


----------



## روزا سنحاريب (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم صبا مشروعك في غاية الجمال والروعة وفيه شغل كثير


----------



## mohamed2009 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه اختي الكريمه يعطيكي الف عافيه صراحه الكتل والواجهات جميله لكن كون المبنى اداري فانا لا ارى اي فائده من الكتله اعلى المبنى في لا تدل على ان المبنى اداري هذه وجه نظري فقط*


----------



## antonarc (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*its very good*


----------



## الصبا (28 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكر كل من عبر عن رايه فى مشروعى واعذرونى على تاخيرى فى الرد 
واتمنى من الله ان يزيدنا من علمه


----------



## lumsat (26 ديسمبر 2009)

تقديم مشروع خلال الدراسة يختلف عنه بعد التخرج ففي فترة الدراسة لا بد أن يخرج الإنسان كامل إبداعاته بعكس فترة بعد التخرج هناك كثير من المعوقات التي تعترض التصميم


----------



## GARDEN (26 ديسمبر 2009)

المشروع حلووو من الكتل المعمارية الاختيار السليم لها . . وعلاقاتها مع بعضها . . 
تحياتي الك وانم شاء الله البكالريوس باذن الله تعالى . . 
بس عندي سؤال ؟؟ 
كم استغرق وقت المشروع ؟؟ ككل ؟ وكم استغرقتي انت في عمل الفاينال ؟؟
تحياتي . .


----------



## م.بوليانا (28 يناير 2010)

good project


----------

